# Meet Missy, an abandoned kitty in my complex.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

This is Missy. Her owners moved, but left her behind because "she likes being outside". Her owners thought she was a boy and named her Roger. Well, she's not a boy, so I changed her name to Missy. It breaks my heart to see her sitting outside of the apartment where her owners used to live, looking for food. She's such a little lovebug. She rubs on me and my sons when we walk by her apartment. She needs a new home. I wish it could be with me, but I already have four cats and I just can't take anymore. :-(


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, she's gorgeous! Look at those stripes!! Love the little white paws, too.

Maybe if you post her picture and stories on Craigslist, someone will want to adopt her.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If my car could make the 14 hour trip I'd come down and get her. She's gorgeous and looks like a sweetie. Are you going to take her to your local shelter?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure, but I think my cousin might be interested in Missy. His mom just recently lost her cat and may be looking for a new one. I'm waiting to hear from him to see what he says. 

Missy has the most gorgeous green eyes, but she's such a little wiggle worm. I was lucky to get the pictures that I got. Luckily my youngest son was with me, so I was able to get these pictures. Tomorrow I'm going to go back out with my daughter's camera and see if I can get some better pictures of her.

And Mow, the local shelter out here is a kill shelter. I know if I bring her there...well, you know... :-(


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Since I can't edit my previous post, I'll just post this here.

I just heard from my cousin. His mom isn't ready for a new cat right now. :-(


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's such a sweetheart...it's beyond me how anyone could just leave her alone like that. As Marie suggested, perhaps posting on Craigslist might help, or perhaps kajiji. I hope you're able to find a new home for her.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Me, too...hoping for a good home for her...she's gorgeous!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie. I hope you're able to find a home for her. Do you work somewhere that you could post something on a company bulletin board?


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh that just made me want to cry! Abandoning animals is such a heartless thing to do!! Beautiful, sweet cat! I hope you can find a home for her.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor little, beautiful girl. She looks so lost and confused.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, poor sweet girl.  I hope little Missy can find a new family soon...it's not fair to her what happened to her last one.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Presto said:


> Are you giving her water and food? I'd take her, but I'm too far away. She'd have to be flown to me.
> 
> I certainly remember the terrible cat overpopulation problems in CA; I lived there nine years. Would love to help this cat. By the way, the people who abandoned her can be prosecuted. Animal Control or the SPCA will help you, if you get evidence (statements by the landlord and neighbors, and photos). If I remember correctly, it's a serious crime to abandon cats and dogs in CA.
> 
> Edited to add: where in CA is Montclair, exactly, please? Central Flatlands, north, south?


Montclair is in the Inland Empire. It is also part of San Bernardino County.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Missy is beautiful! Poor little thing. Its beyond my comprehension that people can walk away from their pets. Fingers crossed for a new home for her. Im so glad she has you to look out for her.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*A wonderful, WONDERFUL update on Missy...*

who is now named Aphrodite.

In the time since I made this post, my sons and I had actually lost sight of Missy/Feather/Aphrodite for awhile. In fact, I had made plans to take her in a few days after we lost Smokey last year, but we couldn't find her. We looked all over the complex, but no luck. Fast forward to about three months ago. Missy, now known as Aphrodite has found new owners. A young couple had been feeding her, and her little friend, a female tuxedo with a deformed/badly healed front right paw. They renamed Missy (who my 13-year son was calling "Feather") to Aphrodite. Their names are Courtney and John. They live in our complex, but on the other side. I walk by their apartment when I go pick up my boys from school, so I get to see Aphrodite and Nox.

But here's what I'm *REALLY* happy about...They're going to bring Aphrodite in! They're taking her to the vet this week to have her checked out to make sure she's healthy, since they already have a cat. If the way Aphrodite looks is any indication, she's healthy as can be. She's gained weight, her coat is velvety soft and she's so friendly. They're not sure about Nox, though. She's gotten more relaxed with them, but is still very skittish. I think they're leaving her outside, but will continue working with her so that they can eventually bring her inside as well.

I couldn't be happier. John and Courtney are incredibly nice people and obviously cat lovers. And Courtney is studying to become a vet, so I know she'll be on top of Aphrodite's health. Of course, the down side is that we won't see Aphrodite sitting on their fence anymore. :-(


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

awesome news!!! so nice to hear a happy ending


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

This was such a heart warming story to read


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww, a happy ending for her, she's such a sweet tabby girl! I bet the nice neighbors wouldn't mind if you occasionally ask how she's doing...

 Fran


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Fran, I plan on asking about her all the time. She really touched my heart. I'm just so glad that she's found people who love her just as much as I do.


----------

